# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > [Android] Phần mềm & Ứng dụng >  Cứu hộ giao thông 116

## hiennguyenpt1199

*Hotline: 0974 69 1199- Hà Nội-* *Cứu hộ ô tô du lịch**,* *sửa chữa ôtô lưu động, kích nổ ôt ô, cứu hộ lốp ô tô**,  trên đường, tại nhà, uy tín, giá rẻ.* 



Nếu xe oto của bạn gặp sự cố hỏng hóc, chết máy trong khu vực nội thành Hà Nội chỉ cần nhấc máy lên và gọi ngay tới đường dây nóng* 0974 69 1199 -* *cứu hộ giao thông 116*

_Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô 24/24h, phục vụ chu đáo, tận tình, nhanh chóng_

*Dịch vụ* *sửa chữa xe ô tô* *có thể làm được gì cho bạn?*

·         Cứu hộ ô tô, kiểm tra xe, khắc phục sự cố tại chỗ

·         Cứu hộ ắc quy, Kích nổ acquy, thay ắc quy

·         Cứu hộ lốp, thay lốp 

·         Tư vấn lái xe tự khắc phục sự cố trên đường

·         Sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng, thay thế phụ tùng chính hãng.

*Phạm vi hoạt động của Dịch vụ* *sửa chữa xe ô tô*

Chúng tôi nhận cứu hộ ô tô trong mọi điều kiện, mọi tình huống, mọi lúc mọi nơi trong phạm vi nội thành Hà Nội, bao gồm:

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Hoàn Kiếm

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Tây Hồ

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Cầu Giấy

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Đống Đa

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Ba Đình

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Hai Bà Trưng

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Hoàng Mai

·         Dịch vụ cứu hộ ô tô tại Quận Thanh Xuân

Hãy gọi ngay cho trung tâm *sửa chữa xe ô tô* theo số điện thoại *Hotline: 0974 69 1199* để khắc phục sự cố nhanh nhất nhằm giảm thiểu rủi ro và đỡ mất thời gian chờ đợi của bạn.
*DỊCH VỤ CỨU HỘ, SỬA CHỮA Ô TÔ TẠI HÀ NỘI**Uy tín – Tận tình – Nhanh chóng – Hiệu quả**HOTLINE: 0974 69 1199*

----------

